# 2013 CPT Code for Botox into the Bladder



## rrmclain (Jan 2, 2013)

For 2013 a new CPT Code 52287 was added for Botox injection into the bladder.  I know you still need to bill for the drug in addition to the procedure (52287) but since the medication costs $1000 - $1500, is there reasonable reimbursement to make this procedure cost effective?  I heard that some Insurance Companies were denying the medication and the hospitals were having to adsorb the cost.  My question is specific to doing the procedure in a hospital setting and what codes should the entire procedure be billed under.


----------

